# KA24DE swap crank no start



## alexholl_ (May 12, 2019)

Hi all,

My newly purchased 86 Nissan 720 with a swapped motor (KA24DE from S13 with a S14 ECU and harness) ran well for the first few days. The battery died, but before charging it we relocated an ECU switch that triggered a relay to ground the ECU to turn it on. Does anyone know how to PROPERLY put in a ECU switch so i can fix the f***ery from the previous owner? TIA


----------

